# Flowering plants



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been noticing pictures of a lot of emersed flowers from submerged plants lately and find this appealing, Gauaic Boys recent thread and Jessie's avatar come to mind. What are some plants that are easier to get to do this? I have been running my tank open topped and would love to have a cool flower poking out.

Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The aponogentons flower really easily. In fact, they are a pain to me because they keep sending up these long long long threaded flower shoots!


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Tex. Now if can just find some more room in there. The fish don't really need any room to swim, right? Just kidding.


----------

